# Introductions



## LateBloomer (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello, Im glad there is a Meet & Greet Forum since Ive been dying to jump in after reading this forum; mostly on the Women of the MAs (since I am a woman).

I named myself LateBloomer because I started MA training at age 42. I discovered MA by accident; I went to an exercise class at the local gym and the instructor is a MA and he taught self defense to the women after the regular exercise class. I found that I was a natural and signed up at the local dojo about 18 months ago.

I lucked out on the first try since the dojo is very friendly and the instructor is well trained and is well versed in mixed MA.

I say I am a natural because MA came easy to me (so far anyway). It could be because I am Chinese-American and I grew up in the 60s in Hong Kong...I lived on those old "B" Kung Fu movies. I always thought I could do MA but never tried until now. I love it.

I am a green belt. The system my sifu uses is:

White
Yellow
Green
Blue
Red
Black
I realize that this belt system differs from many established MAs. My sifu is considering changing (adding more belts) to conform with the other schools in the local area so we know how to match up against other belts when it comes to tournaments. Since this is a teeny tiny nonaffiliated school, my sifu is free to do so.

The other aspects about me that may be of interest is the fact that I am 52 and 110 pounds. I downhill ski so my body mechanics are fairly good for MA. We spar round robin (TWD sparring gear no head or joint hits for lower belts) but the men are trained to not hurt me. They give as good as I give them  

Thats it for now.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome, LateBloomer!  I got re-involved at 31, so I can relate about starting later in life than most.

 You'll be welcomed warmly in the LLR - have fun and happy posting!


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi LateBloomer, you're not so late.  My class at noon average age is 45, women and men.  What martial art are you studying? It sounds chinese since your instructor is sifu.  Art and rank:  Mixed martial arts? MMA? That is usually how it is titled if it is that. 

I started TKD (Taekwondo) at 47 and am now close to 55. Our belts go white, yellow, orange, green, high green (striped black), blue, high blue, red, high red then recommended bb, etc. .

Welcome to the forum, you will find it is addicting and so much fun and I have learned alot.  Join us in the LLR, Ladies Locker Room, there's a sticky about it in the women's forum.  "See" you around.  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 22, 2004)

Latebloomer, welcome to Martial Talk. You're going to have a blast. You are now among the most enjoyable group of people on the internet, and I'm here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA - I can only speculate that you'll also benefit from the discussions in the LLR.  I hear that everyone is sharing in some communal e-chocolate, or something.  Those zany ladies and their antics.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2004)

On behalf of the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team _*HOWDY*_, from deep in the heart of Texas.  I hope you enjoy the forums.

 -Michael


----------



## LateBloomer (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. I signed up for the LLR since it's highly recommended. I wasn't going to 'bother' but I will now get to find out what I am missing...e-chocolate, sounds good to me!

My dojo is MMA, my sifu is trained in Chinese, Japanese as well as Korean MA. My sifu never used the name kenpo/Kempo. I believe that's what he mostly teaches based on my research on the internet. We do TKD sparring (modified), Aikido for self defense and weapons disarming and Chinese forms. I particularly enjoy Chinese forms since that's my heritage and it's not against an opponent; more like a dance. More about my training in future posts...I am a Mutt!  That's one of the things that attracted me to this dojo; the fact that sifu is well rounded and I get exposure to several styles and a variety of training.

We also use a black stripe for each of these belts for 'upper' or high:
Yellow
Green
Blue
Red
I am testing for my upper green in two days. Sifu added orange and brown recently but only for the children's class.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Latebloomer,

Welcome!  I'm sure you'll enjoy the LLR!  It's a great place to hang!  E-chocolate or E-diet whichever you prefer!  I started training at 36 and now i'm 41 - it's been awesome!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2004)

Greetings Latebloomer.
                               It's *NEVER* to late..Started in my late 20's..Got real serious in my late 40's about passing on all that I learned to police officers..Hey, it just keeps getting better...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome! 

We have a lot of ladies here doing the arts, and they are a great bunch to chat with.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome!  Enjoy the LLR--ever since I signed up for it, I keep posting stuff there almost constantly.  All of us are very supportive of each other (when we're not being "zany").


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome, and make sure to have fun  :asian:


----------

